# Any Broadband Contracts for less than 12 Months?



## wudyaquit (6 Sep 2013)

I was looking to get broadband installed but there's a good chance I'm going to have to move abroad before the end of 12 months (could be in 3 months, or could be in 9 months).
Does anyone know if there are any companies that give contracts of less than 12 months? Or alternatively ones that don't charge the full amount of your contract if you leave it early????
Otherwise any ideas what's my best option other than a dongle?


----------



## commonsense (6 Sep 2013)

wudyaquit said:


> I was looking to get broadband installed but there's a good chance I'm going to have to move abroad before the end of 12 months (could be in 3 months, or could be in 9 months).
> Does anyone know if there are any companies that give contracts of less than 12 months? Or alternatively ones that don't charge the full amount of your contract if you leave it early????
> Otherwise any ideas what's my best option other than a dongle?




Check out magnet.ie.


----------

